# Malibu Pro Explorer Fishing Kayak



## akajimmy (Feb 5, 2014)

hi guys I am looking at this kayak from bcf can some tell what this be like offshore please can I put a rudder on and x-wing as well thanks


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

Yes you can put a rudder on it. You'll absolutely want to as well. They pretty much require it or you'll be fighting the wind.

The X-Wing should fit fine.

Offshore is a double-edged sword. I have an X-Factor which is pretty much the same as an Explorer. Paddling them either at speed or over distance is hard-going. The trade-off is they are incredibly stable. I've had mine out in swell that I probably shouldn't have gone out in and I could still comfortably sit side-saddle and fish. Heading in and out through the surf though, well, be prepared to meet the sand monster - have everything stowed or secured.

On a side note, the Malibu warranty is outstanding.


----------

